# Forenbersicht > Windsurfen lernen >  >  Entlftungsschraube

## Steff

Hallo. Ich habe ein neues Surfbrett bekommen. Dieses besitzt eine Entlftungsschraube. Mein altes Brett (ziemlich alt) hatte sowas nicht. Was muss ich dabei jetzt beachten und wofr ist die gut?

Danke im vorraus und allen einen guten Rutsch

----------


## Surferfreddy

Die ist dafr da wenn du in den Urlaub fliegst dann machst du sie im Flieger offen, wegen dem Druck im Flieger oder wenn du am sehr heissen Strand liegst dein Brett natrlich auch,dann schraubst du sie offen damit die heisse Luft entweichen kann und bevor du aufs Wasser gehst drehst du sie wieder zu,brauchst du aber nicht hier in unseren Regionen. Achso  ich mache die ber den Winter in der Garage auch immer auf und bevor ich wieder surfen fahre drehe ich sie wieder zu. Gruss Freddy

----------


## Unregistriert

Ich kenn das eher anders:

Am Strand = warm.
Oeffnen, dann aufs Wasser.
Luft zieht sich zusammen.
Einmal kurz oeffnen nach 5 Minuten, Unterdruck (zusammengezogene Luft) gleicht sich aus.
Surfen.

Angeblich ist das dafuer, da diese Bretter so leicht (=viel Luft drin) sind, dass der Druckunterschied auf die Dauer das Brett belastet.

Gruss
S.

----------


## TomFlensburg

Mir hat man empfohlen, dass Ding immer dicht zu lassen, ausser man fliegt damit.

----------


## Unregistriert

> Mir hat man empfohlen, dass Ding immer dicht zu lassen, ausser man fliegt damit.



Genau so iss es!

----------


## mat

Und wenn Du Dein Board mal crasht und glaubst, dass sich Wasser in selbigem befindet, drehe die Lftungsschraube auf und lege das Board in einen Raum mit sehr geringer Luftfeuchtigkeit. Dann sauge an dem Loch, in dem sich normalerweise die Lftungsschraube befindet. Wiederhole diesen Vorgang so lange bis sich kein Wasser mehr aus dem Board saugen lsst.
Ansonsten wrde ich die Schraube ignorieren und mir nicht bei jedem bisschen den Kopf zerbrechen, ob das Brett platzen knnte. Wie bereits gesagt, sollte die Schraube whrend des Flugtransportes des Brettes allerdings rausgedreht sein.

----------


## Steff

Danke erstmal fr die vielen Antworten. Das hilft mir weiter!

----------


## Hubi

Hallo,

ich lass sie einfach immer zu.

Gruss,

Hubi

----------


## Unregistriert

am besten die ganze schei schrauberei garnicht beachten...dann nach sdafrika fliegen ...brett in die hitze...und fertig ist die bombe!!!also mal ehrlich: unterdruck is schei egal aber bei berdruck kann deine kiste delaminieren

----------


## Unregistriert

durch sonne kann so ein brettchen schon mal kaputt gehen. im flieger auch. die hersteller empfehlen die schraube immer zu schlieen wenn du surfen gehst und sie offen zu lassen wenn du es nicht tust. wenn man mal drber nachdenkt macht das auch sinn. darfst nur nicht so bld sein ohne schaube aufs wasser zu gehen...

----------


## krischan

Moin,

verfolge diese Entlftungsschrauben-Diskussion schon lnger und hab auch schon fter ber Sinn und Unsinn dieser Sache nachgegrbelt. Auf der einen Seite sag ich mir "Die bauen das Ding ja nich aus Jux und Dollerei ein...." und auf der anderen Seite frag ich mich "Kann ein Board wirklich delaminieren nur weil's nen bisschen in der Sonne liegt und der Druck drinnen durch die erwrmung steigt?". Das sind auch genau die beiden Meinungen die hier vertreten sind. 

Ich hab einfach mal ein wenig gerechnet um zu sehen wieviel der Druck denn in Folge der Erwrmung steigt und hab dazu folgenden Worst-Case angenommen:

-ich drehe die Schraube im Winter bei lausigen -10C zu und lasse sie zu
-dann kommt irgendwann der Sommer und ich lege mein Bord auf den heissen Strand und die Luft dadrin erwrmt sich auf kuschelige 60C
-ich gehe mal von einem groen Board aus welches in den zahlreichen Poren des Schumkerns 80l Luft(!) beherbergt.

Wenn ich mit diesen Angaben mal ein wenig die Thermodynamik bemhe komme ich auf einen Druckanstieg von 0,27 bar (Druckdifferenz zum Umgebungsdruck). Anders ausgedrckt sind das 270 Gramm pro Quadratzentimeter die das Bord delaminieren wollen.

Stellen wir uns jetzt ein Stck Schaumkern vor der auf 1cm^2 Epoxy-Gewebe trgt. Reichen da 270g wirklich aus um das Gewebe vom Kern zu reissen? Ich glaube kaum, auch wenn ich im Boardbau nicht so bewandert bin. 

Falls doch lasse ich mich hier gerne eines besseren belehren. Schlielich mchte ich wegen meiner theoretischen Berechnung auch nicht fr zig delaminierte Boards verantwortlich sein  :Wink:  Also, Schrauben zulassen geschieht auf eigenes Risiko.

Sinn macht diese Schraube dann in meinen Augen beim Fliegen, fr den Fall dass das Board in einen nicht druckbelfteten Frachtraum kommt.

\,,,/
krischan

P.S.: Rechenwege hab ich euch mal erspart, kann ich aber gerne nachliefern.

----------


## Unregistriert

Also das mit den 80L Luft im Board die sich ausdehnen knnen bezweifle ich stark.
Styropor (aus dem ist der Kern) wrde sich vielleicht thermisch etwas ausdehnen aber dass da pltzlich 80L Luft das Board delaminieren ist sicherlich a bldsinn. Bin aber berzeugt dass sich im extremfall das Board stellenweise delaminieren kann. Ich kmmere mich sehr wenig um die Lftungsschraube (hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme damit), sollte mein Board aber ber lngere Zeit in der Sonne  liegen (an sehr heien Tagen) wrd ich den Druck schon mal ausgleichen.

----------


## krischan

> Also das mit den 80L Luft im Board die sich ausdehnen knnen bezweifle ich stark.
> Styropor (aus dem ist der Kern) wrde sich vielleicht thermisch etwas ausdehnen aber dass da pltzlich 80L Luft das Board delaminieren ist sicherlich a bldsinn. Bin aber berzeugt dass sich im extremfall das Board stellenweise delaminieren kann. Ich kmmere mich sehr wenig um die Lftungsschraube (hatte bisher auch noch nie Probleme damit), sollte mein Board aber ber lngere Zeit in der Sonne  liegen (an sehr heien Tagen) wrd ich den Druck schon mal ausgleichen.




Moin unregistriert,

also um die Diskussion jetzt nochmal etwas auf die Spitze zu treiben:
du sagst der Kern sei aus Styropor, okay. Bei Styropor handelt es sich um aufgeschumtes Polystyrol. Wenn ich jetzt die Dichte von Polystyrol (1,05 g/cm^3) mit der von Styropor (0,03 g/cm^3) vergleiche und kurz berschlage komme ich dadrauf, dass Styropor zu 97% aus Luft besteht!! Ich denke mal die 80L Luft im Board drften deshalb nicht zu niedrig gegriffen sein...

Gru
krischan

----------


## erbacher

Also wie ich hier gelesen habe gibt es keine eindeutig richtige Lsung- Hatte den jemand schon mal von euch sein Board beschdigt, weil er die Entlftungsschraube in einer bestimmten Situation geschlossen hatte ? Gru Andreas

----------


## Arthur Dent

Hallo Nichtschrauber ;-),
was habt ihr denn fr ein Problem mit der Schraube?
Also mir macht das nichts aus vor dem Surfen in 5 sek die Schraube einzusetzen, festzuziehen und hinterher wieder rauszudrehen und im Beutel in der Mastschiene zu verstauen (festgeklebt). So viel Zeit is doch wohl oder?
Ich kanns zwar nicht beweisen aber ich kenne ein Board, dass hinten an den Standpositionen bei den Fuschlaufen nach ner Session im frhen Frhjahr eingedellt ist. Wir haben dann die Schraube aufgedreht, die den ganzen Winter zu war und es hat mchtig gezischt. Ich bezweifle dass da nur 0,2 bar minus waren.
hang loose,
Art

----------


## erbacher

Muss man denn die Schraube ganz herausdrehen oder reichts wenn man sie ein bisjen aufdreht ?

----------


## Arthur Dent

muss nicht. ich mache das nur weil ich sie in der mastschine verstaue und somit wei dass ich sie beim surfen wieder reindrehe. an sonsten knnte es sein dass dus mal vergisst zuzudrehen

----------


## erbacher

Achso. Also man kann sagen das es nie schadet die Schraube rauszudrehen wenn man nicht auf dem Wasser ist ? Oder seh ich das falsch ?

----------


## TomFlensburg

Lass mal 1000 Leute immer die Schraube abdrehen und 1000 Leute die Schraube immer dran lassen. Dann schau nach einem Jahr was fr mehr Schden verantwortlich war. Das vergessen der Schraube oder der Druck.
Nicht umsonst sagen die Jungs aus dem Surfladen, Schraube zu lassen.

(Flge und Auslandsaufenthalte in extrem warmen Witterungen mal ausssen vor gelassen)

----------


## erbacher

Ja schon klar. Man muss halt daran denken die Schraube wieder zu zudrehen  :Happy:

----------


## greifswald

Das Risiko durch eine zu gelassene Schraube bei europichen Wetterverhltnissen eine Board zu schrotten ist meiner Ansicht nach verschwindent gering im Gegensatz zu 1x die Schraube zu vergessen -> und das Brett mit Wasser zu betanken...

Ich kenne niemanden, der delaminationen durch Druckunterschiede hatte - und auch keinen "Schraubendrehsurfer" der nicht mindestens 1x die schraube vergessen hat zu schliessen...

Insbesondere "knnen" die Schrauben bei hufiger Benutzung undicht werden.

Nix berechnetes (aber sehr schne Rechnung dort oben!) - nur Erfahrungswerte.

Mein Naish 8.4 hlt seit 5-6 Jahren (so lange hab ich die Schachtel schon?) und die Schraube ist in den Jahren 3x bewegt worden (mehr aus Spass, als wg. Temperaturunterschied).

Das Brett wurde im Winter durch die Eisschollen gejagt und u.a.  3 Monate in Nordafrika + Sdeuropa gefoltert . Hat einige berroutierte Sprnge mit  lautem Aufknall erleben drfen und will und will einfach nich delaminieren!

Das Brett ist das einzige Brett und wird bei allen WIndstrken gefahren...

Scheissbrett ;-)

----------


## naish the hero

Der Profi dazu:Axel Jockwer: Weil Sandwichboards Lufteinschlsse haben, die bei Hitze oder Druckunterschieden sich ausdehnen und dann evtl. Blasen unterm Laminat werfen knnten. Nimm mal eine zugeschraubte Plastikflasche mit in den Flieger und schau sie Dir dann auf 10000m an. Oder beobachte eine solche Flasche bei 20 Grad im Raum und 0 Grad drauen...
Die Schraube solltest Du auf jeden Fall beim Flugtransport und beim Transport ber Alpenpsse ffnen. Auch wenn das Brett extremer Hitze ausgesetzt ist, zum Beispiel direkte Sonne an Land ber mehrere Tage, dann ffne (ein paar Umdrehungen gengen) die Schraube auch. Ansonsten ist ein ffnen eigentlich nicht notwendig.
Noch fragen ;-)

----------


## Finnenkratzer

Hallo,
Hierauf kann man natrlich anfgen dass man ja dann genauso gut vergessen knnte, die Schraube beim Fahren ber die Aplen aufzudrehen. Also vergesslich gilt nicht  :Happy: .
Ein weiterer Punkt ist dass Kohlefaser und Kevlar einen negativen Wrmeausdehnungskoeffizienten haben. Sich also im Gegensatz zur inneren Luft ZUSAMMENZIEHEN. Teile des Boards aus anderen Werkstoffen dehnen sich aber aus. Dies zusammen mag vielleicht auch dazu beitragen dass sich die Firmen lieber absichern und empfehlen die Schraube aufzudrehen beim Nicht-Surfen.
Letztendlich - soll jeder so machen wie er will. Es gibt dazu kein richtig oder falsch denke ich mal.
Groose

----------


## foldi

[QUOTE=krischan]Moin,

verfolge diese Entlftungsschrauben-Diskussion schon lnger und hab auch schon fter ber Sinn und Unsinn dieser Sache nachgegrbelt. Auf der einen Seite sag ich mir "Die bauen das Ding ja nich aus Jux und Dollerei ein...." und auf der anderen Seite frag ich mich "Kann ein Board wirklich delaminieren nur weil's nen bisschen in der Sonne liegt und der Druck drinnen durch die erwrmung steigt?".

Wenn ich mit diesen Angaben mal ein wenig die Thermodynamik bemhe komme ich auf einen Druckanstieg von 0,27 bar (Druckdifferenz zum Umgebungsdruck). Anders ausgedrckt sind das 270 Gramm pro Quadratzentimeter die das Bord delaminieren wollen.

Tach!
In meinen beiden Ausbildungen habe ich sowohl Hydraulik/Pneumatik, als auch Luftfahrzeugtechnik gelernt.

Ohne jetzt nach zu rechnen.
Ein halber Bar Druck auf eine Huserwand gleichmssig aufgebracht, reicht aus um jedes Haus einstrzen zu lassen ( stand so in einem Lehrbuch ber Hydraulik ).
Hier ist die ganze Flche entscheidend. 
Da kommen schnell ein paar Tonnen zusammen. In diesenm Fall ( geschtzt ) 5 Tonnen, je nach Board. 
Und der nchste Aspekt ist der, das sich der Druck in einem geschlossenen Raum gleichmssig ausbreitet. Was dann das Board, wie bei einer Kette das schwchste Glied, an der dnnsten Stelle beschdigt. 
Und Du wirst das Board ja nicht auf Minus zehn Grad Celsius gekhlt halten und dann am Strand aus dem Khlschrank holen?

Im Flugzeug ist das keine Frage; Schraube auf!!!!!!!
Konnte man berigens bei Myhtbusters anhand eines Brustimplantates gut sehen.

Am Strand, bei schnem Wetter, habe ich immer eine Wasserkhlung fr mein Brett.
Da bin ich nmlich auf dem Wasser und habe das Brett nicht stundenlang in der Sonne liegen.

----------


## Unregistriert

Hola zusammen,

hat jemand schon mal sein eigenes Brett in einer sdlich und sonnig gelegenen Surfstation am frhen nachmittag aus dem Boardbag gezogen? Na, Finger, verbrannt? Das ist sauhei da drin, und wer das o.a. Beispiel mit der Wasserflasche nimmt, der kann vielleicht nachvollziehen, wieviel Druck da drauf ist. Hier mach ich dann doch lieber mal die Schraube auf.
Meine Bretter sind grtenteils wei, da macht das nix aus, wenn die mal faul in der Sonne rumliegen. Aber Achtung im dunklen Boardbag, das nimmt richtig schn die Sonnenenergie auf, lt aber durch die Isolierung nix mehr raus bzw. khlenden Wind ans Brett.

Tipp fr die "Schrauber": a bisserl Vaseline auf die Dichtung und immer schauen, dass kein Sand mit reingeschraubt wird. Sonst gibt's bse berraschungen...

Wer wissen will, ob "es" noch ganz dicht ist: kaltes Board nehmen, Schraube zu, ab in die Sonne und ein bisserl warten. Dann ein klecks Wasser auf die Schraube drauf, so dass alles rundrum unter Wasser steht. Wenn nun keine Blasen kommen, dann ist die Schraube vermutlich dicht - Gegenkontrolle: Wenn Du jetzt aufschraubst, muss es blubbern. Wenn nicht, hat die Luft womglich einen anderen Weg gefunden, wie sie aus dem Brett kommt :-(  das ist dann nicht so schn, weil wo Luft rauskommt, kommt auch Wasser rein (das GoreTex Board wurde noch nicht erfunden).

Vui Spa!

Wolfgang

----------


## jou

. . . . . . .  .

----------

